# cpp disability benefit



## doctadeets (Jan 19, 2016)

i was recently denied my cpp disability pension, for a variety of reasons. the one that concerns me the most is i haven't contributed to cpp in the past 15 years. i have rheumatoid arthritis and adema. i've had my arthritis for 24 years which over time has caused severe joint damage. during this period i was unable to work, consequently
i didn't contribute to cpp. would you be able to advise me as to my next course of action?doctadeets


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

What exactly are you asking-"next course of action"? 

Have you reviewed this? 

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/...blications/disability/cppbentoc.shtml#whoelig


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Were you getting the CPP disability pension before and now they have stopped it? Or you never applied before?


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

doctadeets said:


> i was recently denied my cpp disability pension, for a variety of reasons. the one that concerns me the most is i haven't contributed to cpp in the past 15 years. i have rheumatoid arthritis and adema. i've had my arthritis for 24 years which over time has caused severe joint damage. during this period i was unable to work, consequently
> i didn't contribute to cpp. would you be able to advise me as to my next course of action?doctadeets


If you don't currently have CPP contributions for the "minimum qualifying period" (MQP) of having made contributions in 4 of the last 6 years, you will have to prove not only that you've had arthritis for the past 24 years, but that it is the arthritis that has continuously prevented you from working since whenever you did meet the MQP requirement.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Consult with the social services program in your Province.

They provide basic income, housing support, transit passes and health care.

In Ontario, it would be Ontario Works, which is administered by your city/town.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

The CPP disability benefits process is designed to frustrate you and make you give up.

This I know as I applied for the benefit on behalf of my disabled wife.
Rona Ambrose office when she was health minister got involved with missing medical records that we had proof that they existed. Believe me the system is designed to wear you out. Also the fact that if the average person like us could have afforded a lawyer we would not have needed the Disability Pension would we? The system is crooked and the government no matter who is in power is the same.

If you have an income I would like to suggest looking into a Disability Tax Credit. This is what we did and we received benefits that went back a few years. I believe we were able to recover around $12000 if my memory serves me correct.
However a tax credit is only good if you have and income. I no longer have an income and we still have the tax credit until my wife reaches 65 in another 2 years. It is a very easy calculation.
Goes like this.

Income 0 dollars - the tax credit = 0 Dollars.

So there yo have it!

Good Luck!


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

wolf said:


> The CPP disability benefits process is designed to frustrate you and make you give up.
> 
> This I know as I applied for the benefit on behalf of my disabled wife.
> Rona Ambrose office when she was health minister got involved with missing medical records that we had proof that they existed. Believe me the system is designed to wear you out. Also the fact that if the average person like us could have afforded a lawyer we would not have needed the Disability Pension would we? The system is crooked and the government no matter who is in power is the same.
> ...


Can you still use the Disability Tax Credit if you are collecting a company pension (not CCP or OAS)? Or does the income actually have to be from a pay cheque for working?


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's another question. 
My brother is on CPP disability...and you are right...it was an arduous process to get it, but he was approved. I think the key for him...other than a very real and defeating disability...is that he was very thorough in his initial application. Anyhow, now that he is approved and collecting, he has wondered if CPP ever reassesses?

LOL...just remembered something else, too...my mother's neighbour was on CPP disability years ago. He has since passed on. But, at the time he basically refused to come out of his house as he was convinced they were spying on him!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

dadaswell said:


> Can you still use the Disability Tax Credit if you are collecting a company pension (not CCP or OAS)? Or does the income actually have to be from a pay cheque for working?


The disability amount is applicable to any income. It's on line 316 of Schedule 1. If you have a disability certificate, there is an option of claiming attendant or institutional care expenses as part of medical expenses, in lieu of the Disability Amount, if it is to your benefit to do so. 
See CRA RC4064 - Medical and Disability-Related Information.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

dadaswell said:


> Here's another question.
> My brother is on CPP disability...and you are right...it was an arduous process to get it, but he was approved. I think the key for him...other than a very real and defeating disability...is that he was very thorough in his initial application. Anyhow, now that he is approved and collecting, he has wondered if CPP ever reassesses?
> 
> LOL...just remembered something else, too...my mother's neighbour was on CPP disability years ago. He has since passed on. But, at the time he basically refused to come out of his house as he was convinced they were spying on him!


dadaswell - Yes, CPP may do periodic reassessments depending on a person's disability.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dadaswell said:


> Can you still use the Disability Tax Credit if you are collecting a company pension (not CPP or OAS)? Or does the income actually have to be from a pay cheque for working?



You can still use it when drawing from a company pension.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> The disability amount is applicable to any income. It's on line 316 of Schedule 1. If you have a disability certificate, there is an option of claiming attendant or institutional care expenses as part of medical expenses, in lieu of the Disability Amount, if it is to your benefit to do so.
> See CRA RC4064 - Medical and Disability-Related Information.


 The DTC is good for 10 years, then you have to renew it if your medical condition applies. 
You can go back (as far back as 10 years to have your tax filings adjusted, depending on when *you and your doctor determined that was the starting year of your medical condition. *

In my case, mine started about 2005. I applied and got my DTC in 2012. I went back and filed the paperwork to CRA to have each year individually
adjusted for additional tax refunds up to 2011 and got substantial refunds for each year. 

From 2012, I just filed with my DTC every year to get my additional refund. Last year (2015), I had to print off a new application for the DTC because it was
due to expire on December 31 of 2015. I took the forms to my doctor, who reviewed my condition, signed the forms and charged me $40. 

I got a letter from CRA, that because it is a renewal for the DTC, I do not need to send them any more renewal applications in the future (every 10 years) as my condition is considered permanent.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes a company pension is considered income.
I will be taking out enough to make the Disability Tax credit work. I have only two years left.
It is one way of saving tax on any investment income.
That is what my accountant told me last year at tax time.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

From what I understand and this is from the Government.
Disability tax credit is only good to age 65.
At 65 you receive Old Age Pension. 
Old age pension is considered income and the Tax Credit will work for me as I will soon be 65 Iti is my wife who is 62. 
When I file Income Tax i claim her as a dependant.
When she turns 65 we will be DINKS again.
Dual income NO KIDS.
I am not an expert on this and am only relating what I was told.
We have had the benefit for the last 3 years and it really made a difference.

I wish there was some way of gauging how much to take out of Investments. Which would allow me to reinvest it in something lucrative like OIL!
Yes I still have a sense of humour. The Government can't take that away. HAH HAH


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

carverman said:


> The DTC is good for 10 years, then you have to renew it if your medical condition applies.
> You can go back (as farm as 10 years to have your tax filings adjusted, depending on when you and your doctor determined that was the starting year of your medical condition.
> 
> In my case, mine started about 2005. I applied and got my DTC in 2012. I went back and filed the paperwork to CRA to have each year individually
> ...


I have looked for the tax credit to last longer than age 65 as you imply. If you could help me out and show me where it is I would appreciate it.
Are you 65 or close to 65?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

wolf said:


> From what I understand and this is from the Government.
> Disability tax credit is only good to age 65.
> ...


NO! NO! NO!. You are confusing the Disability Tax Credit, which is a non-refundable credit on your income tax return, with the CPP Disability Benefit, which is payments you receive from CPP if you are disabled and unable to work before age 65, provided you meet certain other qualifications such as having made specified minimum contributions to CPP. The first is not affected by age. The second terminates at age 65, on the grounds that it is replaced by your CPP pension and OAS (and GIS if applicable). The CPP Disability Benefit is a bit like a Disability Insurance plan, based on your CPP contributions.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

oh great guru The following is what you stated. Please look at it carefully.

(In my case, mine started about 2005. I applied and got my DTC in 2012. I went back and filed the paperwork to CRA to have each year individually
adjusted for additional tax refunds up to 2011 and got substantial refunds for each year. 

From 2012, I just filed with my DTC every year to get my additional refund. Last year (2015), I had to print off a new application for the DTC because it was
due to expire on December 31 of 2015. I took the forms to my doctor, who reviewed my condition, signed the forms and charged me $40. 

I got a letter from CRA, that because it is a renewal for the DTC, I do not need to send them any more renewal applications in the future (every 10 years) as my condition is considered permanent.)

You have stated that I am confused with DTC and CPP Disability Benefit.
Take a good look at your post. 

We went back 10 years and received $12000. Now the DTC will be in place for another 2 years when my wife reaches 65.
She is disabled and will never recover.

We have been refused a Disability Pension. I have exhausted the appeal process.
Because of our financial well being, I believe the Government feel we are not eligible however all that was ever stated is and this is the kicker.
"You have failed to meet the conditions on your application"

I have the letter in front of me and they do not state what the conditions are that we don't meet.

I am glad I was able to retire at 60 and not worry about Government assistance.

So which do you have ? DTC (benefit at tax time) or Disability Benefits (paid Monthly) 
I would think that you have Disability Benefits. I just found your post confusing because you talk DTC.
God Bless


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I do not have either one. But I know the DTC does not expire at age 65 as you stated in an above post, because my late father was eligible for it until he died at age 92. In fact he didn't even start claiming it until well after age 65.

The CPP disability benefit ends at age 65.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I do not have either one. But I know the DTC does not expire at age 65 as you stated in an above post, because my late father was eligible for it until he died at age 92. In fact he didn't even start claiming it until well after age 65.
> 
> The CPP disability benefit ends at age 65.


I am afraid that you are misinformed and confused But I would like to thank you for your contribution to this thread. 
However I would caution people to take your statements with a grain of salt.
I don't want to see people get their hopes up.

If you are correct and I am wrong I would like some information.
Possibly there is somebody else on this forum who can shed some light on our dispute.
I mean no disrespect but you are incorrect.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

If the disability tax credit you are talking about is the one that is claimed by filing a T2201 form once to begin it, then it would be what my mother started claiming at the age of 85 after a stroke and continued until last year when she passed away at 90.
It requires a doctor's consultation.


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

naysmitj said:


> If the disability tax credit you are talking about is the one that is claimed by filing a T2201 form once to begin it, then it would be what my mother started claiming at the age of 85 after a stroke and continued until last year when she passed away at 90.
> It requires a doctor's consultation.



Wolf...ohgreatguru is correct. 

Those who qualify for CPP Disability benefits only collect them until 65 as long as they remain eligible until that time (ie: they are still considered disabled and unable to work). Then it automatically converts to a CPP pension. All of this, of course, only applies to people who actually paid into the Canada Pension Plan while they were working to begin with.

The Disability Tax Credit does NOT end at 65 years of age, unless you are deemed not eligible to claim it anymore because you are no longer considered disabled "enough". That could happen at any age. If you still qualify at 65...or at any age...you still are eligible to claim it.

My own father applied and then qualified for the DTC at 76 years of age and was still eligible and claiming it on his income tax until he passed away at 80 years old.

OAS is not a part of CPP Disability, CPP or DTC.

I am no expert, but I have lived through some of this through family members. There is also a lot of information available on the CRA website.


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2016)

This has been a long time since I have started this thread.
I truly appreciate the participation. 

With that said I have always maintained that the CPP Disability runs out when you are 65. It seems because of the comments on the thread I am wrong in my thinking,which is good for the people that still get the benefit after 65.

Today I got a bill from Revenue Canada for $4100.00 because of mistakes on my last Tax Returns. Please don't get hung up on the bill. I have dealt with that issue.

What I would like is for you to look at the attached letter from revenue Canada. 
Please feel free to make comments on this.

My wife's medical condition has not changed.
Why do my wife's benefits run out in Dec 2016? At the age of 62. I will turn 65 in July 2016.
Any possible reasons for this would be appreciated.

Not sure where to go now. However I know my income will increase after July as I will be getting old age security pension.

Please comment !


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

*Short answer.*.....The CRA want another T2201 application for the DTC to continue to claim the amount after 2016.

Perhaps the doctor filled out the first one with a restriction only until December 2016. Just print another one and have the doctor fill it out and send it in again.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> From what I understand and this is from the Government.
> *Disability tax credit is only good to age 65.*



Not true. I am now 70 and have a DTC. But the DTC is *good for any 10 year period starting from the age that the medical condition allows a DTC to be issued by CRA.
*
If your medical condition is considered permanent (untreatable), then you and your doctor who warrants your condition as permanent, can fill out , both sign, and send in the final DTC
APPLICATION form for the permanent DTC.

I did that last year, and received a letter from CRA that no further forms will be necessary to be sent in future years.

My DTC will be good to age 80...after that..who knows if I will still be around.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

According to this article, there are some limits on the DTC when claiming other medical deductions.

_The DTC is a non-refundable tax credit that can be claimed if you have a qualifying disability, but only after the CRA has confirmed your eligibility by reviewing your Form T2201. Where the disabled person has not reached 18 years of age by Dec. 31, the basic DTC is increased. This increase is limited where amounts have been deducted with respect to the disabled person as child-care expenses, a disability support deduction, or have been claimed as a medical expense.

Just to add to the complexity, the DTC is denied where a medical-expense tax credit is claimed for attendant care or care in a nursing home for the disabled person. Having said this, care payments up to a dollar limit (currently $10,000 each year, or $20,000 in the year of death) can be claimed as medical expenses without affecting the DTC claim._

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-for-those-with-disabilities/article25123535/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> According to this article, there are some limits on the DTC when claiming other medical deductions.
> 
> _The DTC is a non-refundable tax credit that can be claimed if you have a qualifying disability, but only after the CRA has confirmed your eligibility by reviewing your Form T2201. Where the disabled person has not reached 18 years of age by Dec. 31, the basic DTC is increased. This increase is limited where amounts have been deducted with respect to the disabled person as child-care expenses, a disability support deduction, or have been claimed as a medical expense.
> 
> ...




I read the G+M article and would like to comment on this..

*Just to add to the complexity, the DTC is denied where a medical-expense tax credit is claimed for attendant care or care in a nursing home for the disabled person.

The DTC issued by CRA, is only if the applicant (confirmed and signed by his/her doctor) meets the DTC criteria, usually in at least two areas of disability,, where the applicant cannot manage normally.Right now after my hospitalization, I am at home being looked after by an attendant caregiver 7 days a week by a outside personal services contractor
that is under the auspices of CCAC. 

This way I am also not subject to pay HST on attendant care services during my convalesce period and any
additional periods in the year where I will require these services. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From CRA document:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/.../lns300-350/330-331/ttndcr-eng.html#whtcnyclm

Salaries and wages

You can claim the fees for salaries and wages paid for part-time attendant care.

Also, you can claim the fees for salaries and wages paid for attendant care services or care or supervision for the following facilities:

self-contained domestic establishments (such as your private home)

retirement homes, homes for seniors, or other institutions
group homes in Canada
nursing homes. Special rules apply to this type of facility, see the chart

Expenses you can claim
----------------------
You can claim as eligible medical expenses the salaries and wages paid to all employees performing the following duties:

food preparation
housekeeping services for a resident's personal living space
laundry services for a resident's personal items
health care (registered nurse, practical nurse, certified health care aide, personal support worker)
activities (social programmer)
salon services (hairdresser, manicurist, pedicurist) if included in the monthly fee
transportation (driver)
security for a secured unit

If you are receiving attendant care services in your home, you can only claim for the period when you are at home and need care or help.
For the expense to be eligible as a medical expense, you must be eligible for the disability tax credit or provide a written certification from a medical practitioner that states the services are necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interpreting this CRA document (above) it is clear that if you are a senior without any severe disabilities to
limit you, and do not have a DTC to support your disabilitie(s) you cannot claim expenses incurred in a senior's
residence/group home as part of normal seniors care.*


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was just reviewing the CRA Site regarding this very topic yesterday (disability tax credit). My dad got his DTC last year and I am researching what to claim and what I cannot. As he qualifies for the DTC I can also claim up to 10,000 in medical expenses, which includes the fees from his retirement home. If I try to claim more than 10,000 for medical I cannot use the tax credit. Right now I pay a lot for extra care for him so I may run his taxes both ways to see what is better for him.
If he does go into long term care ( a fight right now even though he needs it ...ahh, help,me) I can claim 100% of the cost, so he would pay no tax at all.

Seems I also need to have his taxes readjusted for last year as I only did his tax credit and no medical expenses.....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Itchy54 said:


> I was just reviewing the CRA Site regarding this very topic yesterday (disability tax credit). My dad got his DTC last year and I am researching what to claim and what I cannot. As he qualifies for the DTC I can also claim up to 10,000 in medical expenses, which includes the fees from his retirement home.


I believe he (you) can claim accommodation (nursing/Personal Care), drugs, that are not covered by a provincial drug benefit (or the amount that he has to co-pay-receipts must be included, specialized care, but not food.

Most retrement homes (and I was in one for after coming out of the Ottawa Hospital after `10 day stay for
three days), give monthly receipts for what they are charging. Mind you, the one I tried to stay in was$950 a week and at rate, there was no way I could keep up with my combined pensions (CPP/OAS and Nortel) for more than a month..as the pensions would work out to $600 a week and there would be considerable shortfall in funding''' in my case. $49,400 for the assisted retirement living vs $28,800 for total net pension.



> If I try to claim more than 10,000 for medical I cannot use the tax credit.


That is correct. it woud be be same problem I have. I can only claim back the taxes taken off my 3 pensions to a max of $10,000 claimed, and then do the number crunching after adding that to my personal exemptions.; 

The other$30,000 living expense, I would have to "eat", but that is really no different than living in your own home (if you can still do it with PSW coming in for 3 hrs every day. 



> Right now I pay a lot for extra care for him so I may run his taxes both ways to see what is better for him.
> If he does go into long term care ( a fight right now even though he needs it ...ahh, help,me) I can claim 100% of the cost, so he would pay no tax at all.


LTC is run by the gov't so there is no tax payable on the assisted living in an LTC, as it is fully subsidized by the provincial gov't
I may have to take the same option someday as well, as there is no way I could stay more than 5 years in a retirement home at
the prices they are charging these days.


> Seems I also need to have his taxes readjusted for last year as I only did his tax credit and no medical expenses.....


Yes, but you need to submit the special form T1-ADJ and identify what the descrepancy should be...

https://turbotax.intuit.ca/tax-reso...m-the-disability-tax-credit-retroactively.jsp
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/tchncl/ncmtx/fls/s1/f1/s1-f1-c2-eng.html#N10327

I got my DTC in 2011, (it's good for a 10 year period starting from the year that the qualifying disabilitie(s) first appeared.
In my case it was 2005 and I filed back with individual forms for each year from 2011 to 2005. Got a substantial rebate back.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Carverman. Sadly there are no subsidized LTC rooms here at this time, I will be paying a HUGE amount of money for my dad's care. Once a subsidized room is available dad will pay a portion ( no full subsidy) according to his income (darn those rif payments!).
I did file a return adjustment for his disability tax credit for the previous two years it covered, but missed the medical claims. Another adjustment is in order.

Will be getting my dad from the lower mainland later this week and bringing him to a long term care room here in my home town. He is spitting mad at me and outright refused yesterday, hopefully tonight he will be ok or I will have to cancel the room. This is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Itchy54 said:


> Thanks Carverman. Sadly there are no subsidized LTC rooms here at this time, I will be paying a HUGE amount of money for my dad's care. Once a subsidized room is available dad will pay a portion ( no full subsidy) according to his income (darn those rif payments!).


By subsidized, I meant that the person going into a LTC will have to pay something towards the monthly expenses, but it is usually geared to (pension) income, and there is a waiting list to get these spaces. But even at $2400 a month, it still works out cheaper for me than paying nearly $4000 a month. 

At $4000 a month, even if I sold my home and used the proceeds to subsidize my monthly care in a retirement living home, the $250K would only last about 62.5 months (5 years) and then they would kick me out.

Even if I used my full net pension ($2400 a month), I would still have to subsidize the retirement home rates, but at least with only another $1600 or so, coming out out the net house sale proceeds (say $250K), I would be good for 156 months or more, if the $250k is invested in a HIS or something safe, where there is no chance of losing any of the invested principle.

In that case 156 months is more than 10 years 13 years plus..and if I can manage to stay in my own home for at least 5 more years, I should have enough to get by for the rest of my anticipated life....80+. (I'm, 70 now).



> I did file a return adjustment for his disability tax credit for the previous two years it covered, but missed the medical claims. Another adjustment is in order.


Yes you will need to file separate T1-adj for EACH YEAR that you forgot to claim medical expenses..CRA will adjust it for you and send you a reassessment plus any refunds coming, as a result of the adjustment to your dad's taxes in those years.



> Will be getting my dad from the lower mainland later this week and bringing him to a long term care room here in my home town. He is spitting mad at me and outright refused yesterday, hopefully tonight he will be ok or I will have to cancel the room. This is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.


It's a big change for him, everyone has some sort of lifestyle adjustment period when having to live in "group home/retirement villa/etc.

I found that out after 3 days...didn't like it for the rates they were charging me, plus being only temporary (convalescents) for 30 days, I never got used to the routines there. I was placed in second sitting at meals, so I had to wait 1hr plus for breakfast/lunch/dinner and although I understood the priority schemes there, it was not the same as rolling into my kitchen during the evening and fixing myself a tea or snack.

The other thing I found was I couldn't sleep at night there...no sound insulation in the walls between adjoining rooms or the hallway.

Thank goodness I didn't have to share my room with someone that wakes up yelling for an attendant or needed bathroom help in the middle of the night, that would be unbearable.....as they say, there is no substitute for the comforts of your own home!


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

So sorry, Itchy. You're right, it's very, very hard.

My dad would get really out-of-control angry, too - often about trivia (his driver's license - good god). Eventually, I started to see it as him trying to be brave when he was so scared...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

wendi1 said:


> So sorry, Itchy. You're right, it's very, very hard.
> 
> My dad would get really out-of-control angry, too - often about trivia (his driver's license - good god). Eventually, I started to see it as him trying to be brave when he was so scared...


iT's very hard psychologically to adapt to the new reality that at some point in your life, (and sometimes unexpected events like a stroke or serious heart attack), that this IS a life changing event.
Anger and frustration follows when you first lose that independence.

I had to give up my drivers licence in 2015 (age 69), as there was no point renewing it. My myosistis in my legs had progressed in 15 years that I was in a wheelchair from 2012, and there was no way I could safely drive a regular vehicle with foot pedals. 

Sure, I could look for a wheelchair van with hand controls, but that is a LOT of cash, that would not be used on my personal care which is more important.
Para-Transpo or Para-taxi with subsidized discount coupons is the way I get around these days in the
winter months. In the summer, I can use my wheelchair outside for local shopping.

Eventually like everything else in life, the reality sets in..this is it and I have to deal with it the best way I can and retain a positive attitude for the time remaining.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

kinda high jacked the thread, but thanks for your insightful and gentle comments. All of this has been a huge eye opener! Dad has agreed to come. I saw his new room today and just know that my goose is cooked......I think its nice but he will not, too small compared to what he is used to. looks like the rehab room that he had after his stroke.

$195 a day!! ouch!! Once subsidized the cost will be around 3200/mth.

I am literally sick about all this, my dad will freak out on me......he really needs this (major stroke a year and a bit ago, legs are almost useless , hands don't work, eyes going, little verbal communication, poor hygiene) extra care but the reality for him will be horrid.

a four hour drive down, packing all day Thursday and a four hour drive back with a very cranky old man in the front seat. (help me...)

I don't drink, but if I did this would be a drinking kind of weekend! Look out chocolate bunnies....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Itchy54 said:


> Dad has agreed to come. I saw his new room today and just know that my goose is cooked......I think its nice but he will not, too small compared to what he is used to. looks like the rehab room that he had after his stroke.


I hear ya. After I got out of the hospital, it was arranged for me to check into a rehab room for a month in a long term care seniors home, where I found out that some residents have dementia. Average age would be 75-80.

The resident nurse assessed me, and asked me a lot of questions specifically she wanted to know how much of my brain was still functional.
She asked me to draw a clock face with hands showing 10 minutes after 10am and name some 4 legged animals...LOL! Imagine to her surprise when rhymed off 4 legged animal categories until she told me that was enough.

hey..I can still use and troubleshoot my computer, type coherent sentence structure and fix meals/shave with my hands..its only the feet that are very weak..so I can still make it on my own..
with a little help from my friends and family..well at least for a few years.



> $195 a day!! ouch!! Once subsidized the cost will be around 3200/mth.


$6049 a month? that is very steep, but it seems that your dad requires 24/7 care and that is not cheap these days
by any stretch of the imagination. I can't even think about the majority of the population as they age and need
this kind of care, with no pensions except the two gov't pensions....the LTCs will be spilling over and if their families
can't take care of them...what are the options at that point?

I think the place they wanted me to stay in rehab for a month was asking $950 a week,
so that would have cost me $3800 for 4 weeks..maybe a bit more for 31 day months, or about $4200/$135 per day.
The food sucked, and so did their care givers as the long time residents had priority over me.

I moved out after finding their personal care was not what I expected. Moved back into my home after 3 days over a weekend
I have stairs and therefore 2 sets of stair lifts to deal with, but I can manage those.

No gov't assistance of any kind..everything I need so far has been paid from my own pocket..well, except a rehab clinic leg brace, (that I don't use anymore, since I bought my new much better one), and a heavy duty walker..of which 75% was paid by the ADP program in Ontario.



> I don't drink, but if I did this would be a drinking kind of weekend! Look out chocolate bunnies....


Good luck with your dad, sounds like he has a lot more health issues than me. When you get him accommodated
and get back home, maybe this would be an excuse for a good cup of coffee with some Baileys liqueur in
it to reward yourself for a job , difficult as it is, had to be done by you.


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

wolf said:


> This has been a long time since I have started this thread.
> I truly appreciate the participation.
> 
> With that said I have always maintained that the CPP Disability runs out when you are 65. It seems because of the comments on the thread I am wrong in my thinking,which is good for the people that still get the benefit after 65.
> ...


You are correct in that CPP DISABILITY payments will stop or "run out" at 65 because regular CPP payments would take over then (this is assuming that someone has applied and is approved for a CPP DISABILITY PENSION). 

But, eligibility to claim a DISABILITY TAX CREDIT does not end at 65. 

CPP DISABILITY and the DISABILITY TAX CREDIT are two different things. They are applied for separately. Qualifying for one of them does not necessarily mean you would qualify for the other.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

wolf;1068713
[B said:


> My wife's medical condition has not changed.[/B]
> *Why do my wife's benefits run out in Dec 2016? *At the age of 62. I will turn 65 in July 2016.
> Any possible reasons for this would be appreciated.
> 
> Not sure where to go now. However I know my income will increase after July as I will be getting old age security pension.


The age of the person applying for a DTC has nothing to do with it.
*
*The DTC is only good for a 10 year period. The start of the 10 year period coincides with the FIRST year of a medical disability that requires a doctor to fill out the DTC application forms.

The period of 10 years starts on Jan 1 (20xx) and ends on Dec 31 (20xx) *exactly 10 calendar years later.*

You can retroactively apply for a DTC any time within the 10 year period, and go back to the START YEAR and have CRA adjust the income tax you paid without having the DTC. 

Each year you go back for a tax adjustment (back to the start year indicated on your FIRST DTC APPLICATION), requires a SEPARATE T1-ADJ in order to get any tax relief benefit. 

Once CRA reviews each form you send THEM, they wlll adjust the income tax you paid in that particular year to take into account the DTC. You will get a refund + interest for each year you go back.

Once the 10 year DTC period has expired on DEC 31, (20xx), *UNLESS your doctor has indicated on the first DTC application that the medical condition is PERMANENT*, you have to apply for a NEW DTC for another 10 year period.


----------

